# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Quản lý kho hàng bằng Access

## thuongdo07

em có bài thực tập phần mềm,với đề tài lập chương trình quản lý kho hàng bằng access.làm được 1 chút rồi nhưng nảy sinh vấn đề khi in phiếu.em không rõ mình lập quan hệ có đúng không nữa.hiện giờ em hơi rối mọi người xem va sửa giúp em. cảm ơn mọi người.

----------


## ngocdona

bạn xem lại cơ sở dữ liệu của mình đi. thiết kế form và report đơn giản thôi mà.

----------

